# Generator Won't 'stop' : /



## RamoneKalsaw (May 4, 2019)

Hello, 

I have a very unusual situation, regarding my Honda EM5000is. It won't turn off! : / 

I've had trouble occasionally in the past getting it started, but never turning it off. 

I started it up using the pull cord, with the 'key' in the start position. Up till now, as long as I keep the gas fresh i have not had any problems. But yesterday, when i went to change the oil, and started the machine up to warm the oil for removal, I found that when i switched the key to the 'off' position, the generator would not stop!

To get it to stop i had to turn off the fuel valve to bring the generator to an eventual stuttering stop. 

I googled this problem, but could not find any mention of anyone else having this odd problem. 

Can anyone shed some light on this? 

Thanks ...


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

It's probably bad contacts in the switch or a bad/loose grounding wire from the switch to the ignition, most likely the latter. You can easily isolate the problem with an ohm meter. If the grounding wire checks out OK, the switch is part number 35100-Z11-013 SWITCH ASSY., COMBINATION (HONDALOCK). If you are unable to disassemble to clean it, it's about $46.32 from partspak: https://www.partspak.com/productcar...JF6PD_K3rCTcTHt1MiKLhBd06spoJD1xoCgz4QAvD_BwE


----------

